# Yeast and MLF for Sangiovese grapes



## TXWineDuo (Jul 19, 2016)

We got the email stating the Sangiovese grapes should be ready to harvest in 3 weeks so we need to get some yeast and MLF. 
A little background....
We did our first fresh grape (small) batch of Sangiovese in 2013 and was recommended RC212 but no MLF by LHBS but cannot remember why.
Based on reading this forum's great information last year we picked bm45 for the cab and syr for the syrah and vp41 and are enjoying the results so far.

What yeast and MLF would y'all choose for the Sangiovese and why?

Thank you
TXWineDuo


----------



## JohnT (Jul 20, 2016)

I go with RC212 for the yeast, and either Viniflora Eonos or vinaflora CH-16 (depending on the potential alcohol).


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have become a big fan of Bm4x4 yeast. It can add a nice fruitiness to most grapes. For Mlf I would probably go with the Ch-16, more because several lhbs around me carry it than anything else. Well that and it has always been reliable for me.


----------



## rustbucket (Jul 20, 2016)

I second the BM4X4 recommendation. That yeast is made to order for Tuscan wines like Sangiovese. As to the MLF culture, I've had good luck with Wyeast 4007. You can buy it from one of our sponsors, HomeBrewSupply.com.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 20, 2016)

D254 yeast and CH-16 MLB.

I literally wanted to crawl into the carboy when it was racked to secondary and it just got better and better as it aged. I now have plenty of Super Tuscan blend to last several years after blending with Cab Sauv and Merlot. Oh and one Gold, one Silver and one Bronze medal in three different wine competitions!


----------



## ILWIIA (Jul 21, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, where are you sourcing your fresh Sangiovese grapes from?


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the input, am I still so new to picking yeast that when reading the descriptions I start to salivateand want to try them all! 
So if going with the CH16 MLF it says no rehydration or reactivation required, do y'all put it in dry? So if you pitch dry do y'all use Opti Malo Plus or Acti-ML for nutrients?

TXWineDuo


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jul 21, 2016)

@ILWIIA we are getting the grapes from a small vineyard here in north Texas. We found out about the you pick vineyard from the LHBS a few years back. 

If y'all are new to grapes as we are, all I can say is ask your LHBS and search for vineyards around you. We were on a road trip down to Austin and stopped by a HBS there and on a bulletin board was a number for a vineyard near Austin offering grapes. We may try some day but 6 hour round trip and how to protect the grapes on the way home in this 100° heat is not a battle for us yet.

What part of IL are you near? Somebody near St. Louis was selling 2 crusher / destemmers in the classifieds on here maybe he might know where y'all can get some grapes. Be resourceful, the mentor at our LHBS said to ask the vineyards if you can pick the leftover or end rows that are left after harvest.
Now if your looking for a ton or so then you are gona have to ship in lol.
Good Luck!!

TXWineDuo


----------



## Thormo (Jul 22, 2016)

A lot of your small to mid-range wine supply merchants will have a "bulletin board" of vineyards that are gracious enough to supply smaller quantities of grapes to home/amateur wine makers. For example here is one in California (SF Bay Area):

http://www.fermentationsolutions.com/grapes2016.html


----------



## ILWIIA (Jul 23, 2016)

TXWineDuo, thank you for the comments - I will scope out my local LHBS and do some more searching. I'm in the Chicagoland area, so plenty of local vineyards in the Midwest to reach out to.


----------



## Masbustelo (Jul 23, 2016)

There are pick your own wine grapes available near the Quad Cities, both red and white. No Sangiovese though. http://www.backroadvineyard.com/


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 1, 2016)

What MLF nutrient do y'all use when going with CH-16?

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2016)

Opti-Malo..........


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Mike, would you use Lallzyme EX and FT Rouge on Sangiovese? 
Would you put dry ice on them for maceration of a 2-3 days then pitch yeast?
How much dry ice / lug in primary? or skip maceration mix in Lallzyme and wait then pitch yeast?

Last email that we got from vineyard was on 8/25 stating Sangiovese is at 18-19 Brix. We are getting close.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2016)

I use Lallzyme EX and FT Rouge on all my grapes. The only time I use dry ice is to buy time (24 hours or so) so that I can keep the must cool and get accurate numbers on things like pH and TA and make any needed adjustments. Sometimes it takes all day to do it right with the amount I do each year.


----------



## Donz (Aug 7, 2016)

TXWineDuo said:


> Thanks for all the input, am I still so new to picking yeast that when reading the descriptions I start to salivateand want to try them all!
> So if going with the CH16 MLF it says no rehydration or reactivation required, do y'all put it in dry? So if you pitch dry do y'all use Opti Malo Plus or Acti-ML for nutrients?
> 
> TXWineDuo



Good question, I am wondering the same… Do you pitch CH16 dry into must and add opti malo to must at the same time dry as well?

Best,
Don


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 7, 2016)

Opti-malo first. Stir well to get it suspended. It tends to want to clump. Dissolving in wine first will make it easier it mix in well.

Add CH16 dry immediately afterwards, stir gently as well.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 15, 2016)

Saturday we picked the grapes and they were crushed for free, got home and so2'd and pick out most all of the stems and leaves. Ran the numbers seemed high on ph and low on ta they had a big rain storm the night before we picked. Put the yeast in sunday and woke up to happiness this morning!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks awesome. Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 17, 2016)

2nd 5gm dose of fermaid k, should I add or not?
Added yeast on sunday OG 1.098 add first dose of 5gm ferm k monday night at first strong cap SG 1.092 temp got up to 82 added ice to water in tub that primary sits in. SG on tuesday night was 1.052 first reading but i think co2 was pushing it up to 1.060 temp down to 77.
Tonight SG is 1.032 past the 10 brix that I read not to add nutrients.
Wine taste good no h2s smell so should I add the rest of the nutrients??


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 17, 2016)

Before and after punch down.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 17, 2016)

Personally, when I don't know the YAN of my must, (almost always), I tend to use the full dose, and have added as low as 1.020 with no ill effects.


----------

